# withdrawal



## 14486 (Mar 20, 2007)

After suffering with IBS and anxiety for 2 years with not much relief my psychiatrist has decided to take me off anxiety meds for 6 weeks and then reevaluate the med situation. He has actually been weaning me off them for a month now already and I've been feeling awful. My IBS has gotten even worse. I started getting headaches and panick attacks. Now I'm at the point where my head, back and stomach are so tense and sore all the time and I have to stop myself from panick attacks almost all day and night long. Last night I woke up crying because I was in so much pain all over and could not get my breath. Is all this withdrawal, and how long should it last. I took my last Pamelar 10 mg yesterday (I was weaned down from 50 mg this past whole month). I am still taking Klonapin. I started at .5 mg 2 x a day and am now at .25 mg 2 x a day. At such low doses of meds I am so surpirsed that I am having so many problems. I guess I just need to know if it is indeed withdrawal and when or if I can expect anything to get better soon.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I would call the doctor to discuss this.I'm not sure if it would be withdrawl, or just symptoms returning when they are not medicated.Either way, he should know how badly you are doing. There may be something they can do to make the weaning off better. OR it may be a sign you really need the medications and shouldn't be taken off them.K.


----------



## 14486 (Mar 20, 2007)

He knew how badly I was doing when I was in with my husband to see him on Thursday. He told me to go to my family doctor for physical symptoms. Whenever I go to my family doctor he tells me to go to my GI doctor or psychiatrist. I've had so many doctors over the past two years, and I don't know what resources to go to to find good new doctors. Yesterday and today are my worst ever. My Mother's Day was horrible. I am so sensitive to any heightening in temperature lately. We tried to drive somewhere to go out to eat. I had a panick attack on the way there, had to lie in the back seat the whole time, and then about 10 minutes after starting to eat I had horrible stomach pain, started crying, had another panick attack and we had to leave. After resting for several hours I tried to eat my meal and was sick the rest of the night. I was up all night contemplating calling the suicide hotline. I am feeling worse than I've ever felt before, my doctors have all thrown in the towel, and my husband doesn't know what to do for me. I'm home with my 6 year old daughter this morning and I have such a bad headache, pain all through my chest and mid-back that I can barely sit or stand up, bend over or go to the bathroom. What is the next step? I've been hosipitalized 3 times and away from my small children and family and the last was a suicide attempt. I don't want it to happen again, but I'm feeling worse than ever.


----------

